# Vlc non va[RISOLTO]

## ercoppa

Salve sono nuovo di gentoo (una settimana neanche), vengo da debian etch amd64 che mi ha abbastanza deluso (premetto che la debian per i386, è una delle migliori distro a mio modesto parere), infatti molti pacchetti principali per un user "desktop" mancano (es vlc,wine,openoffice etc), così stufo di attendere, ho deciso di installare la famosa gentoo, naturalmente per amd64, l'unico problema che ho avuto fin ad ora è VLC, infatti l'ho installato ma se l'avvio vlc fa finta di partire (appare l'icona minimizzata nella barra di kde e la clessidra gira 10/15 sec) se do vlc da shell non mi da nessuna info utile:

VLC media player 0.8.1 Janus

Remote control interface initialized, `h' for help

(devo dare ctrl+c perchè nn succede nulla)

Qualcuno puo aiutarmi? grazie in anticipoLast edited by ercoppa on Tue Dec 13, 2005 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> l'unico problema che ho avuto fin ad ora è VLC, infatti l'ho installato ma se l'avvio vlc fa finta di partire (appare l'icona minimizzata nella barra di kde e la clessidra gira 10/15 sec) se do vlc da shell non mi da nessuna info utile:
> 
> VLC media player 0.8.1 Janus
> 
> Remote control interface initialized, `h' for help
> ...

 

con che USE l'hai compilato? magari non hai messo l'interfaccia... assicurati di avere +wxwindows.

ciao

----------

## ercoppa

Grazie ho ricompilato con quella use e vlc è partito correttamente grazie mille   :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Grazie ho ricompilato con quella use e vlc è partito correttamente grazie mille  

 metti il tag risolto nel titolo.

ciao

----------

## funkoolow

nel caso fosse utile a qualcun altro in futuro, c'è questo interessante mini how-to per vlc @ gentoo direttamente dal sito ufficiale  :Wink: 

----------

## fejfbo

Mi riallaccio a questo post perchè ho lo stesso problema.

Ho riemerso con la use wxwindows, ho riemerso anche le wxGTK con la use unicode.

Di solito con questi passaggi risolvevo, ma questa volta niente da fare.

AIUTO   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a-r1  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa dvd ffmpeg flac gnutls hal libcaca matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl png sdl theora truetype vcd vorbis wxwindows xinerama xml xv -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -debug -dts -dvb -esd -fbcon -ggi -httpd -joystick -lirc -live -mod -oss -rtsp -samba -screen -shout -skins -speex -stream -svg -v4l -vlm -xosd" 7,032 kB
```

io compilandolo così ho risolto tutti i miei problemi. prima non partiva neanche a me poi una prova qua e una prova la è andato. magari può esserti utile  :Question: 

----------

## fejfbo

Io sto usando la versione ~x86, tu dici di usare quella stabile?   :Confused: 

----------

## Dun

Prova ad aggiungere la use "skins"  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ecco perchè non andava na bega vlc da un po' di tempo a questa parte! Illuminante è stato il post sul wiki di vlc. con un po' di aiuto da parte di euse per capire che combinavano le singole use, ho corretto il tiro e ora tutto va! Per i posteri, io uso queste use: 

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a-r1  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa bidi cdda cddb dts dvd fbcon ffmpeg flac gnutls hal live matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl png screen sdl skins stream svg svga theora truetype v4l vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xosd xv
```

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Io sto usando la versione ~x86, tu dici di usare quella stabile?  

 

io ebbi appunto i problemi trattati in questo post con la versione ~amd64.

----------

## fejfbo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ecco perchè non andava na bega vlc da un po' di tempo a questa parte! Illuminante è stato il post sul wiki di vlc. con un po' di aiuto da parte di euse per capire che combinavano le singole use, ho corretto il tiro e ora tutto va! Per i posteri, io uso queste use: 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a-r1  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa bidi cdda cddb dts dvd fbcon ffmpeg flac gnutls hal live matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl png screen sdl skins stream svg svga theora truetype v4l vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xosd xv
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie, risolto   :Very Happy: 

----------

